# opinions



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

Hiya guys, 
I havent been on here long but just wanted to ask all your opinions. I have had my bunny now since he was a baby and i love him to bits but i can handle him as much as i used to anymore for a few reasons one being that i am ill with M.E so dont feel as well as i used to but the main reason for this is because my Other halfs asthma as kicked off again in a big way and the rabbit hair really aggravates his chest. Its that bad to the point were when i clean him out or get him out for a cuddle ect i have to go for a shower and a full change of clothes otherwise my other half will have an asthma attack so i cant really have him in the house anymore and cant let him run round th garden as much as he did with the weather being so bad. 
This is the hutch that i have him in at the moment 








He has the top and the bottom hutches to himself. What i want to no is do you think this is big enough for him. The hucth is 4ft. Do you think i should rehome him on to someone else that would be able to let him out into the house ect as he so loves his cuddles and lying in front of the fire. Hes great with dogs and kids so do you think i should give him another chance with someone else or do you think he will be happy enough in that hutch? 
Any advice or critacisms welcomed


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww, he's lovely 

I'm not sure what to say. I mean it's a good sized hutch, but honestly not really if he's gonna be stuck in there all day every day (which isn't your fault I know!)

Are you able to alter his hutch a bit and build a run onto it so he has access to it all day? You just need to buy a standard bunny run and take the door off his hutch.

Then you don't have to feel bad for not being able to do much with him, and he gets a bit more space to play. Mine have a 4ft hutch with a 4ftx4ft run under it and a 3ft hutch I'ce since added on top.

With this weather they are shut in this setup most days and they're perfectly content.

You can always buy him some bell toys etc for his run too 

Hope that helps!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for your advide. I have a nice sized run here i will attatch it onto the front of it this week. im just a bit scared incase a fox gets into the run. 

He has lots of toys in his hucth and i alternate them from time to time to give him some varience. He is a gorgeous rabbit with bright blue eyes and such a friendly bun. Think if i could find the perfect home for him then i would let him go but its just such a big decsion to make. He just looks boared all the time and i feel so sorry for him as he should be in the house playing round. When he does come in he binkys round everywere bless him


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow blue eyes? Would love to see some more pictures of him 

Good luck with your decision 

If foxes are a possible problem then I would suggest trying to devise a way to keep the door on the hutch so that it opens out into the run, then just shut the door at night (close the door when you put his dinner in as I imagine he'll hop straight back into the hutch to eat it and you won't have to touch him at all.)

We have loads of foxes in our area but we are lucky our garden is pretty secure.


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

heres a few pics of him 














































these arnt very good pics but will get some more up soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

He's so stunning!! You certainly won't have any problems finding him a home if that's the route you decide to take.

What a babe!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

It would be sad for you to re-home him when you clearly love him loads. How about getting him a bunny companion so that he has someone to talk to and play with when you aren't around?

A male and a female bunny can live happily together if they are both neutered. I work long hours so can't spend as much time with my buns as I would like so I have five rabbits. They can have their own space if they need it but generally they are cuddled up in twos and threes and don't seem to miss me too much.

There are lots of bunnies in rescue centres needing new homes. If you have your bunny neutered and then take him along he will be able to choose his own companion - kind of bunny 'speed dating'  It's great fun to watch. I did it in reverse - took my female bunny and she picked a male friend.

I guess twice as much fur may be an issue for your other half but if they both stay outside and have a run as well as a big hutch, I think they will be happy enough.

Just a thought?


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

He's a really unusual bunny isn't he?  Such a handsome boy!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah he is an unusual bunny and he really does think hes a dog ha ha. Loves nothing more than cuddling into you for a cuddle. He isnt neutered yet as im scared to let him have an op lol (sad i no) 
If i did find a forever home i prob would let him go. i am going to attatch the run to the front of the cage today and see how he gets on. Just hate seeing him looking bored. 
Thanks for all the nice replys


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi there 

He is absolutely gorgeous but i would say the hutch is too small for him; here's an article i found:

*The Animal Welfare Act and Rabbits Owners

The new Animal Welfare Act is a new piece of animal legislation that places a 'duty of care' on owners and guardians of all pets. This means that it is still against the law to be cruel to an animal, but now owners must also ensure that all the welfare needs of their animals are met. The law came into effect on the 6th April in England, and the animal welfare law is being improved as of the 27th March in Wales.

What rabbit owners should keep in mind...

Environment:
It's not acceptable to keep a rabbit alone in a small hutch, without the ability to exercise.
Hutches should be a minimum of 6 x 2 x 2 feet - ideally with an attached run to allow the rabbits to exercise.
Runs should be a minimum of 6 x 4 x 4.Diet:
Fresh food and water should be available at all times.
Feed as natural a diet as possible, ie mainly hay or grass, with a small proportion of greens and rabbit pellets.
Changes to the diet should be made gradually to avoid gastrointestinal problems.
Behavior:
Allow normal behavior, including digging, running, playing, hiding, etc.
Allow daily exercise.
Provide toys that allow the display of natural behavior.
Companionship:
Rabbits are sociable animals and should not be kept alone, unless a houserabbit has adequate human company.
A male/female couple usually get on better together, but will both need to be neutered and introduced to each other carefully.
The companionship of another species, eg guinea pig, is not generally successful.
Healthcare:
Yearly myxomatosis and VHD vaccinations are necessary.
Regular heath checks are also advisable, this is when nails can be cut, teeth can be trimmed and general health can be monitored.
Regular checks at home are also advisable to check teeth and nails are not overly long, monitor weight and check for any parasite infestations, eg mites, flystrike. Flystrike is particularly common in the summer and rabbits should be checked at least once or twice a day.
For further information about the Animal Welfare Act visit:

DEFRA - Defra, UK - Animal Health and Welfare - Animal Welfare - Animal Welfare Bill
The Office of Public Sector Information - Animal Welfare Act 2006 (c. 45) *

Also, if you were looking to rehome him here is a great forum that can help you find a home for him:
Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin

Hope this helps x


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks that does help. Made me feel guilty tho now that i am keeping him in inadiquate size cage  dont get me wrong when Other half is in work i do get him out and he does play round ect and when the weathers good enough hes out having full run of the garden (supervised of course). But i still think hed be happier somewere were he can be in the house all day if possible. 
Would anyone be intrested in him with his hucth ect and an indoor cage? A forver home only tho


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't think your hutch size is inadequate at all. He has access to both hutches? Top and bottom? If so that's 2 4' hutches and then you are going to attach the run on top of that space. I think that's adequate for 1 bunny by himself. Bunnies do like to have company, is there any way you can rescue a spayed female for him to love? He won't notice the lack of attention from you guys as much if he has a friend.

Where abouts are you located?


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah he does have access to both hutches. the top one and the bottom one. I wouldnt really want to get him another friend as then it will be 2 that i cant really have in the house much. I would rather rehome my little boy somewere that had a female or were he would be getting a lot of attention. 
I live in wirral but could maybe deliver to the right home


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd looooove him but I can't have a house bunny as I have a dog that chases.

I hope you find him a lovely home. I'll ask around my friends just in case


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks hun. he doesnt have to be a house bunny he is outside at the moment i only have an indoor hutch spare just incase the weather gets that bad i have to bring him in or illness ect. Just someone who will be able to give him more cuddles. Thanks for asking around for me  appreciate it


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

serz said:


> Thanks that does help. Made me feel guilty tho now that i am keeping him in inadiquate size cage  dont get me wrong when Other half is in work i do get him out and he does play round ect and when the weathers good enough hes out having full run of the garden (supervised of course). But i still think hed be happier somewere were he can be in the house all day if possible.
> Would anyone be intrested in him with his hucth ect and an indoor cage? A forver home only tho


Aww dont feel bad - your bunny is obviously well loved  Its just that with him being a big bunny he could probably do with a bit more room.

Have you tried that forum i posted? Its the Rabbit Rehome site and theres lots of friendly people on there that will help you find the right home for him 

Here it is again x
Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin

or

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah i am a member of rabbits united. I will put him on there and see. I had harvey in today for over an hour so i will see how other half gets on with that. His inhaler has been changed so hopefully that helps. 
I will try the other site that you have put on aswell thanks


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Its a hard one as you love your rabbit im sure but if your unable to offer the affection that he will crave is it going to be fare on him. It would be better if you could get him neutered and try and pair him with a female then he wouldnt be lonely and not on his own. Ideally rabbits thrithe on the companionship of other rabbits if not available from you. Hes a lovely rabbit. Has he Lion head in him. I hope you can sort your dilemma out and good luck with your decisson.


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah i bort him as a full lion head but hes far from that. dont no what he is but he sure is gorgeous


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful rabbit you have..and that Bichon trotting around him, lovely pals! 

How did you get on fixing his hutch up?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

As long as he has access to the run everyday i would say the hutch is ok for one bun bur def not 2 buns. He is a gorgeous bunny, such a shame you have to rehome him. He could do with a companion being outside, perhaps someone will take him to go with a neutered doe, sure he'll be snapped up on RU, you could ask Tasmin to put him in the rabbits in need section on the forum.


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

i havent yet put him on RU it feels so final. Mad i no but i do really love him to bits. Its hard for me as i have had expereinces before with bad keepers ect and i am just scared that a bad keeper will get him and mistreat him  

I will advertise him tho on RU when i pluck up the courage.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Whereabouts do you live Serz, maybe someone on here would consider him so they could keep in contact. I certainly would if you lived anywhere in reach from Watford.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

serz said:


> i havent yet put him on RU it feels so final. Mad i no but i do really love him to bits. Its hard for me as i have had expereinces before with bad keepers ect and i am just scared that a bad keeper will get him and mistreat him
> 
> I will advertise him tho on RU when i pluck up the courage.


Aww it must be a very hard decision for you  I used to be a member of RR and they are a good bunch of people on there - i have rehomed a bun through one of the rescues and they were fab. I know how hard it is to part with them though xx


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

i live in wirral. ch46. 

its such a hard thing to do like you say. I have watched him grow from a tiny bunny and hes come so well its such a shame. I considered keeping him an just perservering and trying to work round my parnters asthma but now i feel cruel for keeping him on his own but really dont want to get another bunny and double the problem 

Hes got such a good relationship with the dogs too and i no they would miss him if he went. Everymorning when the dogs go in the garden to the toilet they both run over to harvey and harvey looks all excited and he gets his toy and throws it round his hutch. 

Im the biggest animal lover ever and trust me to get a partner that is allergic to them ha ha


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

bump for this lovley bunny


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish I was nearer to you, i'd have him in a flash (if you thought I was worthy!)


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

how far are you away from me? If you wasnt too far then i could possibly deliver


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im just on the edge of London....but I do have friends in Liverpool I could ask them if you would like?


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

london is way too far for me. Liverpool is fine just over the water from me.


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

someone must want this gogeous lonley bunny


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

bump can come with the double 4 ft hutch for no extra cost


----------



## sillybunny (Nov 4, 2008)

aww he looks like a mini lion


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

serz said:


> bump can come with the double 4 ft hutch for no extra cost


Why dont you try RU???


----------

